# Communicate using Song Lyrics



## hypochondriac (Aug 11, 2019)

I just dont know what to do with myself


----------



## Kadee (Aug 11, 2019)

I’m gonna sit right down and write myself a letter


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 11, 2019)

Kadee46 said:


> I’m gonna sit right down and write myself a letter


please mister postman
look and see
if theres a letter
a letter
for me


----------



## Kadee (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm sorry, so sorry 
That I was such a fool 
I didn't know 
Love could be so cruel…


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 11, 2019)

Kadee46 said:


> I'm sorry, so sorry
> That I was such a fool
> I didn't know
> Love could be so cruel…


day after day
head in the clouds
man with the foolish grin
is talking perfectly loud


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 11, 2019)

its a beautiful day !
Gonna take my breath away!


----------



## Peachy (Aug 11, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> day after day
> head in the clouds
> man with the foolish grin
> is talking perfectly loud


You've got to know when to hold 'em 
Know when to fold 'em 
Know when to walk away 
And know when to run


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 11, 2019)

Playing with the queen of hearts
Knowing it ain't really smart
The joker ain't the only fool
Who'll do anything for you
Laying out another lie
Thinking 'bout a life of crime
'Cause that's what I'll have to do
To keep me away from you


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 20, 2019)

It's raining on The Rock in a beautiful Country
And I'm proud to travel this big land like an Aborigine


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 31, 2019)

Cruisin on a Sunday afternoon


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 18, 2019)

I come from a land Downunder


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2019)

Down Among the Sheltering Palms


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2019)

Lazing on a Sunday Afternoon


----------



## tinytn (Sep 20, 2019)

Gonna take a Sentimental Journey


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2019)

How Long Has This Been Going On?


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2019)

How deep is the ocean? How wide is the sea?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2019)

Tell Me Something Good


----------



## tinytn (Sep 22, 2019)

Nothing comes from nothing
Nothing ever could
So somewhere in my youth or childhood
I must have done something good


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 22, 2019)

when will I see you again?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2019)

We'll meet again,
Don't know where, don't know when...


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2019)

I know a place


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 23, 2019)

where's the playground Susie?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2019)

Your Mother Should Know


----------



## tinytn (Sep 24, 2019)

Don't let me be the last to know !


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm Telling You Now


----------



## tinytn (Sep 25, 2019)

This use to be my playground !


----------



## Wren (Sep 25, 2019)

Let’s go fly a kite


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2019)

I Don't Want to Play in Your Yard


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2019)

It's a shame


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

Come On-a My House


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2019)

That Sounds Good to Me


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

Home Sweet Home


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2019)

Just Like Heaven


----------



## tinytn (Oct 7, 2019)

*Lets take an old fashion walk*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2019)

Walk, Don't Run


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2019)

I'm Easy


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2019)

Everybody Knows


----------



## tinytn (Oct 9, 2019)

*Every little breeze seems to whisper Louise*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

They call the wind Mariah.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2019)

Who's that girl


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 13, 2019)

Go away little girl


----------



## tinytn (Nov 13, 2019)

*Hey little girl in the High School Sweater *


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 16, 2019)

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 27, 2020)

Always Something There To Remind Me


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 27, 2020)

You always hurt the one you love


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 27, 2020)

If I could turn back time.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2020)

Yesterday, all my troubles seemed so far away.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 27, 2020)

They call me the breeze


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

Every little breeze seems to whisper, "Louise."


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 4, 2021)

Blowing  in  the  Wind


----------



## Sunny (Apr 4, 2021)

My Oklahoma Home Blowed Away


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 3, 2021)

Laredo tornado
Adios, amigos


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 4, 2021)

Let's take a boat to Bermuda 
 Let's take a plane to Saint Paul.
Let's take a kayak to Quincy or Nyack,
Let's get away from it all.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 4, 2021)

Leavin' on a Jet Plane


----------



## Patch (Jun 5, 2021)

Fly me to the moon, let me play among the stars.
Let me see what Spring is like on Jupiter and on Mars.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2021)

I'm flying
(Flying, flying, flying)
Look at me way up high,
Suddenly here am I
I'm flying.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 5, 2021)

I'm learnin' to fly
But I ain't got wings
Comin' down
Is the hardest thing


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 6, 2021)

He's a real nowhere man


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2021)

out makin it shake doin the boot scootin boogie


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 11, 2021)

Do a little dance
Make a little love
Get down tonight
Get down tonight


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2021)

Down Among the Sheltering Palms


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 12, 2021)

The love shack is a little place
where we can get together!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 30, 2021)

Come on down to my boat Baby
Come on down where we can play


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Harvest moon see you then


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 4, 2022)

Will I see you, in September


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

I am a Brown Eyed Girl


----------



## RFW (Mar 6, 2022)

I never would've known for that look on your face.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 6, 2022)

Only the lonely know just how you can feel


----------



## RFW (Mar 7, 2022)

Is the only reason you're holding me tonight 'cause we're scared to be lonely?


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 7, 2022)

You left me just when I needed you. Most


----------



## RFW (Mar 7, 2022)

(Let's see if we can keep this troubled couple storyline going.)

I thought I was special, you made me feel. Like it was my fault, you were the devil, lost your appeal.


----------

